# Neutering Aftercare



## Elwood's Mama (Feb 14, 2010)

I am taking my 5 month old pup to get neutered in a few days and have trying to read anything I can find about aftercare.
I've read that I should feed him something bland like white rice and plain cooked chicken, about half the amount that he normally eats.
He normally doesn't have any bedding in his cage, should I maybe put a blanket in there for him to lay on the first couple of days?

What sorts of things did you do for your dogs? Is there anything I should make sure to NOT do? 

Thanks!


----------



## amdeblaey (Jun 27, 2009)

I was lucky and didn't have to do anything-they did perfectly. They didn't have to wear the 'cone of shame' because they never licked their stitches. The only problem I had-was keeping them calm. Both my labs where running around crazy after a couple hours. The only thing I did with their food-is feed a little less-and about two hours later then I usually feed them. I did make the mistake of letting Loki drink as much water as he wanted-he threw it up.


----------



## brandiw (Jan 20, 2010)

I didn't do anything with my guy when he got neutered either. He was quiet for a day or so, likely the after effects of the anesthesia, but after that, he was back to my rough and tumble boy. I let him do whatever he wanted except for lick his incision and had no problems whatsoever.


----------



## luv2byte (Oct 21, 2009)

Our pup was neutered a week ago today. He came bouncing out as if he had just been visiting the vet not having a procedure. Vet said the only limitation he had was to stay dry, good thing, little dude never slowed down. He did lick a little bit so we used it as a chance to enforce his 'leave it' command, when we were sleeping he did wear his cone - which he LIKED. We think he licked what little bit he did ws simply due to the shaving. He did fantastic through everything, as if nothing ever was done, never showed pain even when we would gently clean his incision, he just lays there waiting for us to finish.


----------



## Jax (Feb 14, 2010)

Most dogs will be queasy/quiet for a day or two at most, especially at that age he'll probably bounce right back  If he seems sickish do what you're already planning, just chicken and rice him and try to keep him as calm as possible for a day or two.

That said, we did have an Aussie who managed to pull himself out of the first regular "cone of shame" (as fastened by the vet, not us), rip all his stitches out, and had no end of issues at pestering them even after they were re-done. The vet actually had us give him benadryl for a couple days, just to keep him calm. (Not that I'm recommending this, you shouldn't ever give him anything like that without the vet's consent/suggestion!) He wound up having to give us the super heavy plastic see-through cone because he wound up wearing it so much, not being able to see was causing him balance issues and exciting him more.  He was fine eventually, of course, and he was a lot older at the time (he was a rescue, and wasn't altered until about 10 months)

Prepare for the worst, but expect the best


----------



## BooLette (Jul 11, 2009)

Root just got neutered last Monday, and he is perfectly fine. My vet did internal stitches and glue on the outside, so it doesn't even look bad. He also got himself out of his cone, but isn't interested in the incision site, so I let it go.

They told me that when he got home to offer a small amount of water, but not a huge bowl full because they will drink like crazy and then throw up since the anesthetic makes them queasy. I offered him a tiny meal about an hour after I got him home, and then I gave him his regular dinner that night since I picked him up so early and he hadn't thrown up all day.

I think that getting a dog spayed is a lot worse. Delilah came home very drugged up and miserable. Not so with Root's neuter. Good luck!


----------

